# Legiones Astartes



## HaSY (Dec 15, 2012)

Posters from Warhammerworld about Horus Heresy Legiones Astartes


----------



## Goochman70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Finally the wolves are coming! 

Brother G

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## HaSY (Dec 15, 2012)

Goochman70 said:


> Finally the wolves are coming!
> 
> Brother G
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


At least, it seems clear that Prospero is after book 6.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Damn I love the look of pre-heresy thousand sons! Much nicer than the blue + yellow rubric marines!!


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

That space wolves Legiones Astartes image has been around for a while. You can see all this stuff in Visions of Heresy - A book I strongly reccomend.


----------

